# Where To Put Mac And Cheese Recipe?



## CatPat (Dec 10, 2013)

Would this go under pasta or eggs, cheese and dairy?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2013)

I'd put it in Pasta, Cat.


----------



## CatPat (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you!

With love,
~Cat


----------

